

This guy wants to row across the Pacific Ocean - wheresclark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmYRJJ-ed14

======
wheresclark
The video is pretty dodgy, but the he has a lot of genuine passion. I hope he
gets to the start line in 2015.

